# AlgaeFinder



## zelmo (Oct 21, 2005)

When I click on the AlgaeFinder I get this message:

you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

Everything else seems to work, is there a problem with the AlgaeFinder?


----------



## artemism3 (May 21, 2005)

same here...can't access it.


----------



## biffe (Nov 1, 2004)

ditto


----------



## zelmo (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks. Good to know that it is down and not just me.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Oct 24, 2005)

Looks like it's still down.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Working on it folks. Be back soon.


----------

